
Google Compute Engine reporting issues - gkop
https://status.cloud.google.com/?nonce=13373
======
b1naryth1ef
Yup. We (discordapp) had to manually spin up our own stuff to route around the
issue. Not great communication from Google on this one, status page update
took ~20 minutes.

------
ne01
Link to the incident page, there should be an update in 15 minutes from
Google.

[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16020?_ga=1...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16020?_ga=1.58060066.984772889.1476214930)

------
jordanthoms
We're seeing this issue for our sites behind the L7 load balancer, this is
also causing the site for the stackdriver monitoring to be down:
[https://app.google.stackdriver.com](https://app.google.stackdriver.com)

------
eknkc
This is a bad one. All load balancers are down for us. And it's a multi zone
failure.

~~~
jordanthoms
Yeah, the rate of multi zone failures is concerning. Was planning on moving
our primary API behind the GCP load balancer but will have to reevaluate that.

------
Retr0spectrum
Seems to be effecting HTTP(s) load balancers too:

[https://status.discordapp.com/](https://status.discordapp.com/)

~~~
gkop
Yes, it's their Layer 7 load balancer product that is failing massively.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
It's quite scary how much of the internet is affected when issues like these
happen.

------
jordanthoms
This issue is resolved for us now.

------
MBCook
I guess that explains five Pokémon Go went down

